# Favorite spots to cuddle?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi's favorite spot to cuddle is on my tummy and on the crook of my arm ^-^
He is honestly the biggest cuddle bug ever~
<3










For those of you who don't know, Kashi used to be very shy about cuddling outside of his hedgie sack.

I took all of your advice and now he is not afraid to cuddle with me out in the open!
He has become quite affectionate and I'm seeing a huge improvement in our relationship~

Whenever I pet him by his ear, he begins to close his eyes and it's just the cutest thing watching him trying so hard to stay awake!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Whenever I pet him by his ear, he begins to close his eyes and it's just the cutest thing watching him trying so hard to stay awake!


That adorable!! i usually take one of Orbies liners and fold it on my lap to make a accident barrier for my legs and a place for Orbie to sleep, if he's not in the exploring mood that is lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MeAmandaTee said:


> That adorable!! i usually take one of Orbies liners and fold it on my lap to make a accident barrier for my legs and a place for Orbie to sleep, if he's not in the exploring mood that is lol


Orbie the little explorer 
Sometimes I wish Kashi would explore more, but he is 98% cuddler haha. The only time he seems to want to explore is if someone else is holding him :lol:


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Calvin loves crawling behind my neck between me and the couch... 

On the other hand, Watson likes to get in my shirt...boys will be boys I guess :roll:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol orbie gets really still when someone he doesnt know is holding him, like my boyfriend. He just sits there with wide eyes like "umm whats going on? Does my mommy know about this?" haha


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

That...is...so...CUTE! :lol: 

Kashi is adorable! SOOO adorable!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MeAmandaTee said:


> lol orbie gets really still when someone he doesnt know is holding him, like my boyfriend. He just sits there with wide eyes like "umm whats going on? Does my mommy know about this?" haha


Haha too cute!
Kashi just gets all bug-eyed and starts running around trying to escape :lol:



jdlover90 said:


> That...is...so...CUTE! :lol:
> 
> Kashi is adorable! SOOO adorable!


Thanks jdlover90  You should post some pics up of your hedgie too! After all, we got ours around the same time  I'd love to know how he's doing


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

E-Che favorite spot is also in the crook of my arm, with his legs draped over my arm. Tonja likes to sleep on my legs by my feet, with her head hanging over and down :lol:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Freya is a total explorer. 
But whenever she does cuddle, she likes to be on the side of my neck or in the crook of my arm. She's pretty much trained me to move my legs out of the way when she's trying to go under them, she tries to burrow under one of my legs (and that tickles very much!!) and so I move my leg and she pops back up and goes wherever she was wanting to go... :lol: 
hr


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil loves your armpit if you're lying down, and the crook of your arm. I've started putting im on my lap and covering him with his hedgie bag and he really enjoys that. Last night he was splatted right out!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla likes the crook of my arm. Or if I'm laying back in the recliner, he'll lay on my chest & look up at me with those beautiful eyes. When I pet him with one finger from his nose up to his forehead, his eyes can't help but close.
Zoey doesn't cuddle. But I don't know that she really explores either. I'm still figuring her out. But last night, she did lay down on my lap, which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley's favorite place to cuddle is cupped inside his upside down hedgie hat and held to my chest. He can hide his face this way and feel safe but still let me pet him. I think a few nights ago he even "purred" for me ^_^

~Katie


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Last night Sherlock discovered a nice spot on my chest/neck up under my chin.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

This thread has me oozing with envy! :lol: 

kashi is sooooooooo cute O_O about him cuddling out in the open, what tips were those again?


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Boba likes to sleep in on my lap covered in fleece, but she also loves the palm of my hand. Every time I hold her and pet her face, she winds up like this:
















Almost always with her foot on her face, too! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> This thread has me oozing with envy! :lol:
> 
> kashi is sooooooooo cute O_O about him cuddling out in the open, what tips were those again?


Haha thanks ;D
Well you could try looking up the thread, but here are the tips (from what I remember, and what I have discovered works):
1) If you use a cuddle sack during your bonding session, stop using them, and instead provide a t-shirt or a towel they can hide under, but still be touching your skin or whatever you're wearing
2) Begin to slowly remove the towel/t-shirt each bonding session. If he sleeps complete under it, you can try peeking in, and if he's completely asleep just remove the towel slight like away from his butt, to his head. Remove a bit of the towel each session so that he will be exposed more and more.
3) Once you think he's fully comfortable, you can try not having any towel/t-shirt at all and see how he responds

I'm still working on step 3 because Kashi will sometimes be ok with nothing to hide under and sometimes he won't... He's slowly coming around though ^-^


----------

